# Nerite Snail Feeding Question



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a nerite snail, and I'm worried he isn't getting enough food. When I put pellets in,the majority of the time, he just lets them mold. There is some algae on the big rock he tends to sit on. So, I was wondering whether putting him in my old betta's cup with one of his Omega One Veggie Rounds would be good. Is there any other way to get him to eat?
Thanks!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Feeding nerites, as well as most snails usually doesn't become a very big problem due to the range of food that they will consume. So have you tried introducing other foods such as cucumber, or have you tried increasing the amount of algae within the tank. These are both readily eaten foods by nerites, you can also increase the amount by filling a small jar with water, dropping a rock or some other aquarium safe material in, placing it in sunlight, and then taking the rock out then placing it into the tank


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Can the cucumber be raw?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes. You can just take a small piece of (with skin) wash it very well, in warm water, and use a plant weight to sink it. If it isn't gone by atleast 12 hours then you should ideally take it out so it doesn't start to cause problems


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Could I put it in a betta cup with him so it's easier for him to get at? He is at the top of a very large rock/cave décor (it's almost as tall as the 10 gallon tank).


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes. But most likely he will readily eat the cucumber when he feels like it, and forcing him to eat in a cup, will most likely result in him not doing that


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

OK, Thanks!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Unless there is something in your tank affecting him, he will nom away when he's hungry. My nerite will spend his time grazing above the water line when he's in the mood. (I was blown away by his teeth trails I could follow).


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Silverfang said:


> Unless there is something in your tank affecting him, he will nom away when he's hungry. My nerite will spend his time grazing above the water line when he's in the mood. (I was blown away by his teeth trails I could follow).


 He always used to spend most of his time above the water line. He now is in a love affair with the cave/rock decoration. xD


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I had an outbreak of green hair algae... he looks fat now xD


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I put a slice of cucumber in there. He's been nomming away all night. :3 Thanks for all your help, guys!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Good to know that he is finally eating


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

He went right over to it and started to eat. :3


----------

